# FOBs and the Limb Driver Rest



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Great Job! Now I have a More Detailed Thread on how to set up my Limbdriver for use with FOB`s. Cant wait to try them both out! It Looks so Simple I think I can even do it! :wink: Here Paul you deserve on of these :darkbeer: for a Job Well Done!


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I love the color of your bow Paul. I gotta get mooseridge to make a Hoyt that color


----------



## Fisherjoe (Nov 29, 2007)

Paul,

Thanks for the write-up.:clap: I had the shop set mine up and everything seems to be working OK, but I need to trim the holder as you did. I may drop my rest a little lower as well. The clearance tester showed plenty of room so I shouldn't have to do much tweaking. I need the weather to clear up so I can go outside and shoot at something over 20 yds. I have already broken 5 FOB's by not keeping track of where I shot on the target.:violin: My arrows go between the fins, but break out the center of the FOB on the first arrow everytime. At that rate, it will be time to order some more real soon.:wink:

Joe


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Fisherjoe said:


> Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the write-up.:clap: I had the shop set mine up and everything seems to be working OK, but I need to trim the holder as you did. I may drop my rest a little lower as well. The clearance tester showed plenty of room so I shouldn't have to do much tweaking. I need the weather to clear up so I can go outside and shoot at something over 20 yds. I have already broken 5 FOB's by not keeping track of where I shot on the target.:violin: My arrows go between the fins, but break out the center of the FOB on the first arrow everytime. At that rate, it will be time to order some more real soon.:wink:
> 
> Joe


Great to hear the FOB are working!

Try and shoot different spots....:wink:

If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.

Always here to help if needed!

BTW-I do have a cool color bow! Picked it out myself I did...


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

Paul,
Good to see you finally set up and give the Limbdriver a test drive with the FOBs. I've used this combo since 06 with great success on various Mathews, as you know. No contact or clearance problems. Quick and easy to set up.
Let me know what you think.

Randy


----------



## mcp1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Would felt or moleskin on the LD's forks help with your clearance here Paul? I'm looking at setting up a MOAB and will likely go with a dropaway so I can try out some fob's. I think this rest is what I'll go with!


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

mcp1 said:


> Would felt or moleskin on the LD's forks help with your clearance here Paul? I'm looking at setting up a MOAB and will likely go with a dropaway so I can try out some fob's. I think this rest is what I'll go with!


How do you like that MOAB i've heard great reviews...


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

mcp1 said:


> Would felt or moleskin on the LD's forks help with your clearance here Paul? I'm looking at setting up a MOAB and will likely go with a dropaway so I can try out some fob's. I think this rest is what I'll go with!



I honestly see no issues with clearance other than the arrow guide. Oh.....If you mean using moleskin on the forks for use as a arrow holder......Not sure about that one....I think keeping the forks low is good. Having said that as much clearance as I had, it would work.




5 Rivers said:


> Paul,
> Good to see you finally set up and give the Limbdriver a test drive with the FOBs. I've used this combo since 06 with great success on various Mathews, as you know. No contact or clearance problems. Quick and easy to set up.
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Randy


Hey Randy,

Yep, took me 12 years to get away from fingers, 5 more to go to carbon arrows and 2 years to try the LD. At least I am speeding up!

I think you may see me hunting with a LD this year.


----------



## mcp1 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was meaning on the "v" of the forks putting some felt or moleskin in there. It helps quiet down the draw and also would have the arrow sit a bit higher I would think. This is how the owner of a shop I go to has his LD set up so it doesn't make a scratching sound on the draw. The way you did it is also effective obviously since it worked! Thanks for the review of the LD though and "official" confirmation that it works!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Great instructions Paul. After switching to the LD on both my bows I will be hard pressed to use anything else with my FOB's............


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*fob with a Crimson Tallon*

what experance do you have with a bh that has spin induction? The CT has a helical pitch on the head. what do you think?


----------

